# Kurbel Gewinde für Abzieher kaputt



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (9. April 2006)

Ich hab heute versucht eine Kurbel abzuziehen. Der Kurbelabzieher ist herausgerutscht und das Gewinde in der Kurbel war hinüber.

Hat jemand eine schlaue Idee was ich jetzt machen kann? Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit zum Abziehen, oder muss ich die Achse vom Innenlager durchsägen, oder gibt es noch eine Alternative?

Für Tips im voraus vielen Dank!


----------



## jockie (9. April 2006)

(Gummi-)hammer plus Holzlatte und immer 180° versetzte leichte Schläge von innen nach außen an die Kurbel selbst?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. April 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> (Gummi-)hammer plus Holzlatte und immer 180° versetzte leichte Schläge von innen nach außen an die Kurbel selbst?!




Genau, immer schön druff mit dem Hammer und die Kurbel ist ab


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (9. April 2006)

oder schrauben lösen und nen bissel fahren...müssten dann eigentlich irgendwann abfallen ... aber hammer ist auch immer meine letzte Lösung


----------



## isah (9. April 2006)

wenns isis ist reicht es ein paar treppen ohne schrauben zu fahren.. wenns 4 kant ist kann die treppen methode schon ne weile dauern.. 

auf jeden fall erstmal ein spirtzer wd40 rein, das (bilde ich mir mindestens ein) hilft ein bisschen.

viel glück :thumbup:


----------



## hopmonkey (9. April 2006)

wenns alt und festgekeilt is hilft nur







kann man durchaus beim kfz-mann umme ecke kurz ausleihen.


----------



## nicke (9. April 2006)

hi

hatte das selbe problem.
mir ist keine besser methode eingefallen um die kurbel abzumachen ausser das ich da mit ner säge rangehen musste.
kurbel war dann sowas von im a...


----------



## hst_trialer (10. April 2006)

nicke schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> hatte das selbe problem.
> mir ist keine besser methode eingefallen um die kurbel abzumachen ausser das ich da mit ner säge rangehen musste.
> kurbel war dann sowas von im a...



hast du etwa die kurbel zersägt???  

wär doch dann sinnvoller die achse vom innenlager zu zersägen und das innenlager zu ersetzen. ist bestimmt günstiger...


am besten hilft aber bestimmt kriechöl und gefühlvolle schläge mit dem hämmerchen


----------



## Pilatus (10. April 2006)

Wenn ihr das Gewinde mit dem Standart Shimanoabzieher rausgerissen habt, kann man noch den Parktoolabzieher versuchen. Der hat irgendwie weniger Spiel im Gewinde. Das hat bei mir jetzt eigentlich immer funktioniert.


----------



## alien1976 (10. April 2006)

Jeder vernünftige Radladen hat nen Kurbelabziher für dieses Problem. Frag einfach mal nach. Des Ist ein Kurbelabzieher mit nen größeren Gewindedurchmesser.


----------



## kingmoe (10. April 2006)

1. Radladen kann ein größeres Gewinde einschneiden und dann mit dem entsprechenden Abzieher das Teil abziehen.

2. Standard-Abzieher (s.o.) nehmen und an einem alten KB ansetzen (an der Kurbel rutscht du zu 99% ab - AUA!!!)

3. Kurbel ansägen und immer schön mit der Hammer-Methode rundum kloppen.

Ich habe alle 3 Methoden schon erfolgreich praktiziert, wobei bei Nr. 1 die Kurbel weiter verwendet werden kann.

Ach ja, die gehärtete Stahlachse des Lagers sägt man in der Regel nicht "mal so eben" durch! Außerdem hängt dann der Rest ja immer noch in der Kurbel...

Gute Gelingen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (10. April 2006)

"glück" gehabt...






ach und wenn ihr das von jemanden machn lasst rate ich SCHAUT NICHT DABEI ZU!!! ist kein gutes gefühl wenn jemand ander kurbel flext/sägt/hämmert...


----------



## isah (10. April 2006)

ich hab meien echo auch runter geflext.. musster aber nur ca nen cm reinflexen dann ist die abgefallen.


----------

